# Closed Spanish Camp Sites



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone confirm the following Spanish campsites have in fact closed:

Camping El Cantal, Mojacar, I have heard it was sold for a housing development.

Camping Villasol, Benedorm, rumour has it this has also closed but there still appears to be a website???

peedee


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

peedee said:


> Can anyone confirm the following Spanish campsites have in fact closed:
> Camping El Cantal, Mojacar, I have heard it was sold for a housing development.
> Camping Villasol, Benedorm, rumour has it this has also closed but there still appears to be a website???
> peedee


I am reliably informed (by my folks who live in Calpe) that as far as Villasol is concerned, closure is on the cards, but no date has been set yet.

B*******s wont be happy till the whole place is concrete!!!!! :evil:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Zaskar,
If I remember rightly was there not 2 campsites owned by Villasol, an old and a new one, or as usual have I got the names mixed up.
Our favourite is at Playa del Albir on the seafront, called Cap Blanch.half way between Benidorm and Altea.
would appreciate it if your folks in Calpe-we rented a villa there for a couple of years back in1996-could confirm that it is still open as there were rumours about closing it and pouring concrete.
cabby.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

cabby said:


> Hi Zaskar,
> If I remember rightly was there not 2 campsites owned by Villasol, an old and a new one, or as usual have I got the names mixed up.
> Our favourite is at Playa del Albir on the seafront, called Cap Blanch.half way between Benidorm and Altea.
> would appreciate it if your folks in Calpe-we rented a villa there for a couple of years back in1996-could confirm that it is still open as there were rumours about closing it and pouring concrete.
> cabby.


Hiya cabby, sorry for delay in replying but I only have access at work so w/e's are out. 

This is all hot off the press from my folks this morning 

Your right, there are 2 sites owned by the same family.
Villasol is closing because they're gonna build a new road right through the middle of it! About 400 pitches are being transferred over to the other site at Villamar which is apparantly very nice and is halfway between Benidorm and Altea.
The site you might be thinking of is actually at Cap Blanche and is also called "Cap Blanche". This is apparantly a very nice site right on the front. it's very popular with the "snowbirds" and can get very busy in winter, tho' my folks say that things are starting to quieten off now as a lot of the "snowbirds" are returning to the UK for our so called "summer"! 8) 
It apparantly is a little bit tight and wouldn't be suitable for my 34ft RV but European units should be OK. Although there are rumours of another concrete invasion on this site, it is thought not to be for at least another couple of years There is also another alternative called El Raco, outside Benidorm which is very nice but quite expensive.
Hope this helps.

ps. Interested in the origins of your Avatar/username? 
Dad ran FX4's in Manchester and then the airport for 45 years before he cashed in and hit the sun lounger!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zaskar. Is Villamar walking distance of Benedorm front like Villasol or is it way out of town? I also take it that Villasol is still open for the time being.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Hi Zaskar,
> If I remember rightly was there not 2 campsites owned by Villasol, an old and a new one, or as usual have I got the names mixed up.
> Our favourite is at Playa del Albir on the seafront, called Cap Blanch.half way between Benidorm and Altea.


Hi Cabby, as Zaskar confirms that this site will be open for a least a couple of years, how about putting it on the Campsite database?

peedee


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

peedee said:


> Thanks Zaskar. Is Villamar walking distance of Benedorm front like Villasol or is it way out of town? I also take it that Villasol is still open for the time being.
> peedee


Villamar is aparantly about 20 minute walk outside the centre.

n.b If that's Dads 20 minutes its at a good pace (ex army and born "on a mission! 8O  )
if it's Mums 20 minutes, then it's not too far ( my Persian cat's got longer legs than me Mum!  )

Villasol IS still open, but reading between the lines it wil be lucky to make the end of this summer season.
H.T.H


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peedee, 
yes the site Cap Blanch at Albir is one of my favourites, been a couple of times. tried putting it up on the list but made a pigs ear of it, will try again later today after i have taken my medication.

Zaskar, yes I was a Brighton ( Sussex) cabby for 30 years.seen plenty of sticks of rock. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GreyGypsies (Dec 14, 2007)

*El Cantal alive and kicking*

We are at El Cantal right now (January 4th 2008) and it appears that it may be here for quite a while longer as the local council say it's the only thing bringing in an income here and ought to stay so watch this space!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Benidorm*

There are buses running past the camp site on a regular basis, and cheap as chips. its probably 30 mins stroll to Rincon de loix area, or you can bus through to the old town, were the buses link up to go to la cala finestrat etc.


----------

